# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  <<< c

## Aruiteve

«» "" 
 


«* -* » "" 

, . , , . , . « », , , , , , , . , , , 50 . : - -. , . - «» , -2022 . : . 

-2022, : - ? -. , , , . , - , . , . 1988 « » « » . «», . . 2022 , (, ). , . . . , , . , . 

: 14 2022 . , , , , « » , Sky Sports . , . . « », , . , , , . 1919 . « » . 12 18 . Royal Air Maroc , , , , 12 18 , 12 . : (+), MEGOGO. 2022 . : « . » 

II, , . - . : « , » , , « » . 3. 4 , 18.00 () - 3:1.: , 44 - 1:0, , 74 - 2:0, , 90+1 - 3:0, , 90+9 - 3:1. " ". 

; 90 «-» . 14 2022. 16:00 . Qazsport 19:00 . Qazaqstan, Qazsport 22:00 -. Qazaqstan 01:00 . Qazsport. , , . , , ! ! - -2022 - , 1/2 . 14 2022 22:00 -. 

/ 2,3; , 4156 . . . . "" , - 2:2. , . , . , . , . 1 5 -2022, ; (0:0) : (2:0) (2:1) . (3:0). 1:0 . . . . , , , . 

« » , , , , , . , «», , . PAC Group : . - . 5 , 4 . 7.64 - Winline. : « , , » (4-2-3-1): - , , , - , - , , - . : -2022. ?? - ?? . 

 -  
 -  

 -  

 -  
 -  
 -  







 -  






 -  
 -  








 -  
 -  




 -  



 -  
 -  







 -  
 -

----------

